# One More Seagull



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi again,

obviously there are not so many chinese fans . As I live in ex-Communist country, all around is full of russian watches. So I decided to start collecting something else. The swiss and germans are too expencive, but I found an excellent (value+ beauty)/price proportion in chinese watches - vintage and modern.

Unfortunately for the last year the prices raised (especially for the vintage watches), but still there are sources for very nice examples.

Here I'd like to show You one more:










As I think that I have to have in my collection as many different forms, movements and styles I can afford, I was grabbed immediately by the visible balance, the guilouched dial ( very appropriate pattern) and exquisitely shaped blue arrows. Even at close view can't seen anything to imbalance the look of the watch:










As the site from which I bought it was Chinese, I didn't realized that the watch is not automatic but manual winding. This, of course, don't interfere, the movement is a variant of ST6 with visible balance. It has no hacking function. The back is not transparent, only a little circle window to show the balance:










The next "singularity" - the crown is not signed! I used to see all Seagulls with signed crown, why this is not ?....










The strap is as usual - quality leather. It comes with a nice branded double push butterfly clasp:










In summary - an excellent representative of the brand, reinforcing the name and the class.

I'll be happy if I succeed to provoke your attention to the Chinese watches. In China's argued that there was invented the first mechanical clock - in early 11th century. Seagull watch factory is founded in 1955, so already has more than 60 years. In the current moment Seagull is producing one quarter of all mechanical movements all over the world, and is 'brand No1 from China' known worldwide.

With kind regards, Miro.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw some nice Seagull watches on fleabay selling for a reasonable price coming from China. Was very tempted but started to think I was just buying for the sake of buying.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

You certainly know where to find them, Miro. that's a fine-looking watch. Almost a modern answer to the Lip T18. What are the dimensions?

My only complaint would be the open-heart port-hole is marked with seconds, which makes no sense on this watch. Could it be that Sea-Gull plan to use this case and dial for the little ST84 tourbillon?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> You certainly know where to find them, Miro. that's a fine-looking watch. Almost a modern answer to the Lip T18. What are the dimensions?
> 
> My only complaint would be the open-heart port-hole is marked with seconds, which makes no sense on this watch. Could it be that Sea-Gull plan to use this case and dial for the little ST84 tourbillon?


Yep, that's the seconds-marked circle around 'open-heart' is the second strange thing, the first is non-branded crown.

But I doubt this dial is designed for use with another movement, because it's available in 'women's' size too - just a little smaller.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Miroman, just wanted to say that I've been enjoying your posts. I like a focused collector! Keep 'em coming... There are Chinese fans here.


----------



## bondjing (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a Swiss, German, Japanese, and (definitely) a big Chinese watch fan. My third Chinese watch is on it's merry little way right now...

(I'm also a fan of parentheses)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

()!

(*) I'm a fan of footnotes :yahoo:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a very elegant, sophisticated design, and although an unusual design for Sea-Gull, it's still very much within Sea-Gull's very European-inspired aesthetic. Sea-Gull did a lot of things very right with that piece. Great catch.

((I should get myself a Chinese watch some time  ))

((like 'em so much, I'll use two )) :blink:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

AlbertaTime said:


> That's a very elegant, sophisticated design, and although an unusual design for Sea-Gull, it's still very much within Sea-Gull's very European-inspired aesthetic. Sea-Gull did a lot of things very right with that piece. Great catch.
> 
> ((I should get myself a Chinese watch some time  ))
> 
> ((like 'em so much, I'll use two )) :blink:


Thank You, Ron 

When I look at the pages with decades of modern Seagull watches, I try to find one that grab me immediately and differ from the mass. Well, this one definitely did it. Also I have to look for not expensive watches, it was into my budget. And I try to find all possible forms, styles and movements - this one helped me with 'rectangular' form and hand-winding movement. As example - it was so hard to find a 'diver', and I'm not sure 819.310 is a 'real diver' with it's leather strap and non-screwed crown.

P.S. Meanwhile, really, why don't You try to buy at least one Chinese watch? You'll love it :yahoo:

P.S.2. Don't buy two, wearing them look strange:










When You have one watch, You know the exact time; when You have two - You can't be sure


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

You'll also scratch them if you wear both on the same hand. I can see that crown scraping away at the second watch. Can do one on each arm though if you feel you must.



I have my nice new Seagull M177S now. really enjoying it. I will make a posting when I have finished evaluating it.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Tony1951 said:


> You'll also scratch them if you wear both on the same hand. I can see that crown scraping away at the second watch. Can do one on each arm though if you feel you must.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my nice new Seagull M177S now. really enjoying it. I will make a posting when I have finished evaluating it.


It's a good idea, if I want to look like Maradona (he wears two Hublots). But if I want to beat him, maybe I have to think about putting watches on my ankles. I just have to find longer straps 

About m177s - very nice watch, I have it in my collection. I introduced so many Seagulls, so I was hoping somebody else to write a review for it. But if You don't do it, I'll have to


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

That's tourbillion on the right is lovely, there's something about rose gold and black that grabs me every time.

James


----------

